# FS/FT: 1972 2002tii Polaris/Blue



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

Considering selling my '72 tii due to a move to the Left Coast (where a/c and a 5-speed are a must for me)

Numbers-matching engine, transmission, chassis

98k original miles. Polaris silver exterior, Blue leatherette interior
4-speed manual (original clutch!)

Mechanical: Car runs beautifully. Burns a little oil on rev-down above 4000 RPM (approx 1 quart every 750 miles). Kugelfischer pump is perfectly tuned.

Cosmetic: This car turns heads everywhere it goes (even at Limerock's vintage festival surrounded by 30 other 2002s). Glossy paint from a respray about 10 years ago. Some minor cosmetic rust (no structural issues whatsoever). Front and rear bumpers are perfect.

Basically bone-stock except for:

*Period-correct M-stripes from BMW M GmbH (purchased in 1984)
*M-stripes on front grille from BMW M GmbH (purchased in 1997)
*Ansa muffler and Remus resonator
*Period-correct BBS-style BMW 13 x 5.5 alloys (absolutely perfect, no scratches, curb rash, or stains)
*BMW Performance plug wires
*Custom-mounted Hella fogs (mounted through grille rather than drilling bumper)

$15,000 or trade/partial trade for low-mileage examples of:
-E39 M5
-E34 M5
-E28 M5
-E30 M3
-128i 6-speed
-E34 540i 6-speed
-Z3 M Roadster or Coupe

Please PM me if interested.

Thanks!


----------

